# Sticker Machine dealy?



## rupertspal42 (May 16, 2009)

> Has any one ever used a sticker machine? If so could you answer these questions for me:
> How does it work?
> What is the quality of the finished product?
> What type of finishes will the sticker adhesive stick to?
> I am interested in the labeling options that would be available to me with a sticker machine. But only if the finished product is of sufficent quality. Anyone have personal experience with one?




 ookk so i've ask this before but what is this machine and how much is it and where can you find it??  :?:  :?:  :?:


----------



## Tabitha (May 16, 2009)

Your best source for a sticker machine I would think would be a scrapbook store. Probably bigger craft stores, maybe walmart and office supply places.

I used to see them around a lot of places. I thought about using them myself about 8 years ago but decided against it. Don't remember why. Don't know how effective they are.


----------



## studioalamode (May 16, 2009)

I have had good luck with my sticker machine.  I started out really small to see if the labels would actually stick, and then went slightly bigger (to a 5" machine).  The model I bought (Create -a - Sticker) can retail for up to $39.99, but I bought mine at Wal-Mart for $19.99 and refills are only $9.99.  This is for 18 feet of stickers.  The cartridges come in permanent or repositionable, and I have found the permanent one is still repositional if you try to move it within a minute or so, but then it really IS permanent.  The stickers stick to cellophane and paper very well.  I have also tried it on tulle, which does not work so well.  

The sticker machines are very easy to use - they are manual and you feed your item to be stickied in one side and either pull it manually through (the very small one) or turn a knob.  The only things you need to do to get maximum usage and little waste is to fill up the width of your sticker as much as possible before pulling through, otherwise you are just going to waste product.  I have found a method where I have made tags/labels that are 2-7/8 in width.  Then I put them side by side and put them through the 5" sticker machine (which creates just slightly over 5" stickers) - there is no waste except at the top and bottom, which is very little.   

If you want more information, I did post a detailed how-to somewhere in the forum when I first started and I can find the link for you.  

I have all kinds of tools and supplies for paper because I used to be a scrapbooker, so making finished labels is easy -- I use a paper cutter to cut the labels quickly, and occasionally, if I'm making a tag (no sticker) I use the decorative scissors to fancy-up the edge.  So you would run a strip through vs. individual labels, then cut them.

If I were having to label a lot of bars and had a lot of stickers to make, i would probably invest in the larger sticker/laminator by Create-a-Sticker because it has so many options and could do full sheets.  But since I'm 'small time' right now, the 5" works great.  I have found it to be a quality product for very little cost.

Hope this helps - good luck!


----------



## studioalamode (May 16, 2009)

I should also tell you that if you have kids or grandkids, you can use the machine for so much more!  You can make stickers from their drawings, photos, etc.  They love getting stickers of themselves or things they have made.


----------



## Tabitha (May 16, 2009)

Would the labels hold up on bottles submurged in a water?


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 18, 2009)

Hey thanks for the info! I'm going to look up wally world and see what they have online.  Now I think that Tabitha has just asked this, but do they have waterproof labels? or are the labels you are talking about work with water, the perm ones that is   thanks again for the info!


----------



## Becky (May 18, 2009)

I use a Xyron, with permanant sticky/laminate cartridges. To make them waterproof, I just leave a little of the laminate around the edges of the label. EG - if my label is 4x4cm, I would cut it out of the laminate at 5x5cm. Does that make sense?


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 18, 2009)

yes that makes PERFECT sense.. I found one on Ebay for about half the price at a craft store that's brand new as well!! I bid on it and hopefully I win it... I hate the bidding thing..


----------



## studioalamode (May 18, 2009)

Sorry, I lost track of this post and my reply.

The 5 x 5 machine:  I don't know how you would make the labels water proof with this one.  It is simply a sticker machine.  

But, I think the idea of the xyron laminate/sticker combo makes a lot of sense.  Good thought!!  Good luck!!!


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 19, 2009)

yeap that's the one I got, it's the one that can do UP TO 9 x 9 I believe it was and does magnets, stickers and laminates  :shock:  got it on ebay for 45 bucks where hobby lobby wanted 120!! It's supposed to be brand new and as a refill cartridge as well  and has a cutter to! I was like, o- I better jump on this.. lol


----------



## studioalamode (May 19, 2009)

rupertspal42 said:
			
		

> yeap that's the one I got, it's the one that can do UP TO 9 x 9 I believe it was and does magnets, stickers and laminates  :shock:  got it on ebay for 45 bucks where hobby lobby wanted 120!! It's supposed to be brand new and as a refill cartridge as well  and has a cutter to! I was like, o- I better jump on this.. lol



That is a GREAT deal!  I can' believe you got it so cheap!  I envy you! :twisted:   That machine would solve so many of my problems!!


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 20, 2009)

ebay is my friend!! lol I looked all over everywhere and ebay was the only place I didn't have to pay an arm and then my leg to buy lol


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

hmmm, I think I need to keep my eyes out for 1 on ebay , that sounds like a great tool to have in the arsenal.

Kitn


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 24, 2009)

heh yes Kitn it's Ebay is a great friend


----------

